# Does my Betta have Velvet?



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I looked at the list of symptoms here and on other website, but I'm still not sure. Unfortunately I can't get a good picture of him because I only have a camera on my phone, and he is darting around. But I got Link a few days ago, and his fins are a light blue which fades to a goldish-green body (he is my avatar picture, if you can see him). He acted totally normal the first three days, ate fine, swam around and all that, but today something is different. I noticed a patch of shiny gold on either side of his head, and he is darting back and forth CONSTANTLY. He ate this morning (two small pellets), but tonight he completely ignored the food and continued darting (it looks almost like pacing). Is he sick?

Housing 
What size is your tank? Ten gallon
What temperature is your tank? 76 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? YES
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? NO
Is your tank heated? YES
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? NONE

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 pellets twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I just got him (four days ago) and doing a fish-in cycle, did my first 50% water change today
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? I did 50% today
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: .25 ppm (BEFORE water change)
Nitrite: .0
Nitrate: .0
pH: 7.0
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Yes, the gold patches 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Darting around constantly
When did you start noticing the symptoms? This morning
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? I don't know, I just got him. I'm guessing young?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you just put him in the 10gal tank? He might not be used to such a big tank. Also, if he has gold coloring previously, could his coloring finally be coming out from good conditions?

All I can say is I was exactly like you, I thought my fish had all kinds of diseases, half the time, it was me freaking out. But try to get a photo if you can and I'm sure people here will try to help you as much as possible.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea he went into his tank on Saturday, so four days ago today. And I was thinking it could be his true coloring, it just freaks me out that he is changing! But if it's a good thing, great. I will keep attempting to get a picture of him, although I don't think that's too likely! It's good to know someone else is as paranoid as I am. Thank you!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I was ridiculously paranoid, and the first weekend I left him by himself I came back and part of his tail was gone. He's a tail biter. Give him a bit, and get lots of stuff to amuse him in the tank.  he'll get used to the space eventually, or you'll find out he's one of thse guys who doesn't like big spaces!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm probably going to get some more plants for him tomorrow, so he feels more secure.  I don't know if I'll be able to leave him without having a heart attack!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Guys i am really paranoid one lol I would think watch him first don't put plants in his tank. 

Don’t buy plants yet .And if you ever buy plant you will need to quarantine it first because plant can carry disease. I can give you instructions on that.

I really recommending to keep eye on betta because i don't like the fact that he is darting and stopped eating, and has those gold patches (especially if it new). Sometimes betta is darting due to the water chemistry, not acclimating betta properly..but you put him in the tank on saturday and it happened a few days later . I think there is something wrong and you might be right.
This is symptoms for velvet:
Velvet is hard to spot, but can be best spotted with a flashlight. Shine the light on the betta’s body: if it looks like it is covered with a fine gold or rust mist, then it has velvet. A betta with velvet will act sick, so look for clamped fins, scratching against rocks/gravel/tank, loss of appetite, loss of color etc...
Let us know how is he . Is he still acting the same ...I know instruction how to treat it with Aquarium salt you can buy in any pet store about $4. You can also treat with medications. But salt is better choice.

So sorry


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I didn't say live plants. o.o I meant just saying cover to make him feel more secure for now. She said he had some gold coloring when she bought him. And she's only had him a few days. Proper conditions can make his color more prominent, esp if Link already has some gold coloring. He could just be exploring his new tank as well.

And anyway, I'm waiting for a picture to confirm. it doesnt help to freak out when nothing could be the problem. But if you want: Shine a flashlight on Link, and if it looks like hes covered in a fine gold or rust colored dust then it's velvet. But if you want to start treatment then do 1tsp/gal of aquarium salt 3 times, 12 hours apart & 100% wc a day. Do not continue salt treatments for more than 14days.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Of course need more updates make sure before start to treat...

Also for the treatment if any needed water temperature need to be raised to 85* if you can. It important to help speed up the process 

I hope he is fine and no treatment needed


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

+1 on the temp. I forgot to say that. Thanks for catching it!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I remembered when i started with betta. I saw betta with velvet. And back then i did't know anything about bettas or disease... I looked at the betta that my mother had and he was kind of cover with something like reminded to me thin layer of the sand.. I google it and understood what it is. That was my first experience seeing velvet. I didn't know anything about aq salt or forum at that time and i treated him with medications...

So we all learn somehow…


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I wasn't planning on getting him live plants, I'm definitely not ready for that yet! And he was a gold color when I bought him, but he is definitely changing. And unfortunately, a picture is impossible. I sat there and tried, and tried, and tried, but no luck whatsoever. Like I said I only have a camera on my phone and it doesn't work that great. He ate his breakfast this morning pretty readily, so that was good. He also stopped for a few minutes to look at my face. I shined a flashlight on him last night, but I couldn't tell anything. The new patches on his faces reflected in the light, but not the rest of his body. I did water tests and the ammonia was at .25 ppm so I did a 50% change, like it says above. So I don't think it would be water conditions, but I could be wrong, I'm new! And when we acclimated him, we did it slowly, adding tank water every half an hour while floating him. It went very smoothly.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh and his fins are only clamped while he's swimming, but I think that's just the water running over them. When he stops occasionally, they always float back up. I have been paying VERY close attention looking for rubbing, but it seems he is only darting.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know what to say. I hope someone else will give advice. But the only thing i know that if patches on his head are new then it really not good. And keep close eye on him and watch the patches and if they are spread or get bigger definitely treat him.

Also i know that some people saying darting sometimes happened but then i read on this forum from knowledgeable people that if betta darting it can be also due to parasites. And velvet it kind of parasitic disease. And i don't want you loose time and he will get worse. Any disease easier and more affective to treat when it begins then when it too late.

And also aquariums salt is not stressful as any medications. A lot of web sites even recommending to use it on regular basis, which i don't recommend though.

So i would say keep eye,try to shine light again later and see his body...

I would think if those patches is beginning of disease then they would spread...


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

If I can't come up with a conclusion, would it be safe to just treat him with aquarium salt anyway? And see if it makes a difference? I might give it another day, but if he's still acting funny and I'm inconclusive I would like to at least try SOMETHING.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

See how is he tomorrow wait for other people to response . Also i have on hand Aquarium salt and empty 1 gall jug. It really recommended to pre mix it in the one gall jug for the right dosage. I really think you need it especially that you say that the spots are new and you didn't see them before. Also is he darting all the time?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well the spots are more like patches, like gold shiny patches. They do NOT look like fungus, or anything yucky. They are just new. That's the confusing part! He is darting less today, but still quite a bit. He will stop and come look at me, or go into his cave, or take a breath from the surface, but still darts around. Plus he did eat his pellets this morning! Like I said in an earlier post I'm going to get him more (fake!) plants, to see if having more of a natural, easy-to-hide-in tank makes him feel more secure.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

He could have a marble gene, and he was probably getting used to his new tank, which was causing the darting. If he has seemed to calm down then I wouldn't worry too much. Goblin darts around his tank all the time, but there is nothing the matter with him. I was seriously thinking he had velvet at one time too, but google some images of what velvet looks like, and if it looks like that. Treat immediately. Is the same treatment for ick as it is for velvet.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

It sound like he is not really active if he is hiding in his cave ...I would treat him... It not really normal to dart and hide in the cave and have new patches like that...I also will ask someone else to look at your thread since we can't deside...


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Now I'm in panic mode. I have looked at pictures before, like yesterday when I was first suspicious, but nothing looked like him. Now I just found a picture that looks exactly like how the patches on his face look. But I can't do the flashlight test, because his whole body is a gold color! So I can't tell if it's just his body, or if he's sick!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just sand PM to Oldfishlady to look at your post. She is off line right now , but she usually response fast. She has a lot of experience. She helps a lot. If it would be my fish i would treat but really afraid to make decision for your fish. Aquarium salt not going to harm him. Lets wait for OFL unless someone can tell you ...

Also it not nessasarry body it can start from the head and then just spread.

While we waiting on OFL responce i would pre mix aq salt in 1 gall jug for the right dosage. So you have it ready. Also do you have container or something to put him in? It will be easier for you to change the water. Also i would ask OFL after she response what to do with tank and gravel ...
I would think you will need to diseanfect it ...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a question does your betta has piece of wood for decoration in the tank?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

No, he doesn't have any wood in his tank.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Now i see it cave from the store. The reason that i asked because if it would be then it can have many unknown substances within the wood and i though that is the reason that he might get sick. 

How is he doing?. I hope OFL will come to the forum soon and give you advice. But does he has any new symptoms on his body or his behavior changed?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I was asked to take a look at this thread and I don't have time to read through all 3 pages and so if you have answered these questions already....sorry.....

The gold patches may be normal pigment and the pacing/glass surfing my be a response to the new tank and space in the 10gal.....

Does he have clamped fins, is he lethargic along with the gold dusting.....you should see clamp fins with velvet....


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you.
So Link let us know if he has any changes like OFL wrote if he is lethargic or has clamped fins, stop eating, or gold dust will get worst then you have to treat him.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well he is still pacing a bit, but not nearly as much. He ate both meals yesterday and his breakfast this morning. He has also been stopping for longer periods of time. His fins definitely aren't clamped, they float back up once he stops swimming. I think the gold may be just his normal color, since it looks like scales and not dust. I THINK that he's fine. YAY! But I will still keep a close eye on him. Thank you all for your help, and I'll update if he starts acting funny again!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh good i hope he is ok sorry if i overreacted. I tend to do that a lot lol


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

It's ok. When it comes to animals, I am a basket case! Hahaha.


----------

